# The Omskivar vs pathos



## Zexion (Feb 13, 2015)

> 2vs2 Single
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> ...


*The Omskivar's Active Squad*
 *Jane Leaves* the female Grovyle
Overgrow | Cheri Berry
 *Hephaestus* the male Torkoal
White Smoke | Pecha Berry
 *Buzzcomb* the female Vespiquen
Pressure | Expert Belt
 *Whoopi* the female Panpur
Gluttony | Water Stone
 *Rerun* the male Elekid
Static | Chesto Berry
 *Drogon* the male Tyrunt
Strong Jaw | Lucky Egg
 *Marilyn* the male Gothita
Competitive
 *Fletcher* the male Sentret
Keen Eye
 *Dandy* the male Swirlix
Sweet Veil | Whipped Dream
 *Grognak* the male Cubone
Rock Head

*pathos' Active Squad*
 *Akra* the female Skorupi
Sniper | Lucky Egg
 *Syler* the male Golbat
Inner Focus | Black Sludge
 *Malsh* the male Rattata
Guts | Lucky Egg
 *slytherclaw* the male Abra
Synchronize | Lucky Egg
 *Nakki* the male Growlithe
Intimidate | Fire Stone
 *Topher* the genderless Metang
Clear Body | Lucky Egg
 *Na'ar* the female Machop
Guts | Lucky Egg
 *Trigger* the male Nidoran
Poison Point | Black Sludge
 *tetris* the genderless Porygon
Download | Up-Grade
 *Shir* the female Jigglypuff
Competitive | Moon Stone

*Action Sequence*
*pathos* sends out
*The Omskivar* sends out and commands
*pathos* commands
*Zexion* refs


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 13, 2015)

I'll start with tetris.


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 13, 2015)

Aaaaand I'll use Whoopi.

*Taunt* to start, then *Role Play* and end with *Rock Smash*.  If it Protects, use *Hone Claws*, and if for some reason there's a substitute in the way use *Surf* all the way.

*Taunt/Hone Claws/Surf~Role Play/Hone Claws/Surf~Rock Smash/Hone Claws/Surf*


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 13, 2015)

Hm, your download's gonna be randomized, so we can't plan based on that... oh well.

Let's *Magic Coat* that taunt, which'll give us a bit of freedom here. Set up a *Substitute* for 20%, and then zoom in so you're right in front of the panpour (you can boop noses) and let loose a *Zap Cannon*.

*Magic Coat ~ Substitute (20%) ~ Zap Cannon*


----------



## Zexion (Feb 13, 2015)

*ASB Central Stadium*
 
 Uneasily entering the stadium, the new referee, Zexion, fiddled with his hands. Stepping onto the astroturf, the young referee looked about. The lights surrounding the stadium outlined the two trainers who would be battling. The Omskivar and pathos stood towards the center of the stadium, talking amongst themselves. When the referee approached, the two looked up. The two battlers moved to take up positions on opposite ends of the field. The referee, standing just off the field, called for sendouts from both parties. From The Omskivar's Pokeball, a small Panpour appeared, dancing on its feet. From pathos' Pokeball came a Porygon, accompanied by the sounds of a dial-up computer. Pulling out a pair of flags, the referee called for commands to be issued and the battle to begin.​
*Pre-Round Stats*

*The Omskivar*
 Oo
 
Whoopi () <Gluttony>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Condition:* Happily dancing on the astroturf, looking around.
*Commands:* Taunt/Hone Claws/Surf ~ Role Play/Hone Claws/Surf ~ Rock Smash/Hone Claws/Surf

*pathos*
 Oo
 
tetris (X) <Download>
*Health: *100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Condition:*_"How dare he say I sound like an old computer!"_
*Commands:* Magic Coat ~ Substitute (20%) ~ Zap Cannon

*Round One Start*
 
 Spinning in the air, tetris stares down its opponent. The monkey was bouncing on the turf, which annoyed (though facial features were lacking) the Porygon. Transfering that annoyance into an attack, tetris began to shimmer in the lights of the stadium. Whoopi was having none of it, however. She was going to get the duck computer to attack her somehow. Strutting around, Whoopi called her opponent out. Sitting there, just shining in the lights, doing nothing good for itself. However, on tetris' side of the field, the Pokemon remained still. This infuriated Whoopi even more, to the point she was going to hit the Porygon if it didn't come after her. The shimmer soon died off of Porygon.
 
 Infuriated highly, Whoopi glared tetris down. She was going to hurt this duck. Period. Being affiliated with water, Whoopi moved closer to the pool that sat in the arena. Tugging, mentally, at the water, Whoopi called a wave out of it. Jumping on top of the wave, Whoopi rode the wave at tetris. The wave struck tetris, forcing the Porygon backwards as the wave broke. Bouncing back to Omskivar, Whoopi glared at tetris. She had finally hurt the duck. tetris, on the other hand, slowly pulled itself back from the ground, now soaked. Focusing, the Porygon pulled mud from the ground, slowly sculpting the mud into a likeness of itself. Moving towards the substitute, tetris poked the mud copy, giving some of its own life to it. The mud copy floated up, mimicking the movements of tetris.
 
 Whoopi watched the process go down, watching the mud Porygon join the real Porygon. Screeching, Whoopi moved back to the pool, calling the water to come back out agian and aid it. Once more, a wave appeared from the pool. Jumping on top of it, Whoopi rode the wave towards the pair of Porygon. The wave slammed into one, flinging chunks of mud around. As the wave broke and Whoopi landed, Whoopi realized her target had been missed. tetris, landing on (or near) the ground, after being knocked into the air by the sub. Using the momentum, tetris zoomed in towards Whoopi, a ball of electricity forming near its mouth. Releasing the ball, tetris watched the ball fly into Whoopi's face. The explosion forced both Pokemon away. When the dust settled, tetris was overlooking Whoopi, satisfied with what it saw. On the other end, Whoopi was struggling to move. Zexion dropped his flags to end the round.
 
 *Round One End*​
*Post-Round Stats

The Omskivar* Oo
  
 Whoopi () <Gluttony>
 *Health:* 81%
 *Energy:* 90%
 *Condition:* Glaring at tetris, struggling to move. [Taunted: 1 more action; Severely paralyzed: 25% chance of move failure, 25% speed reduction]
 *Used:* Taunt ~ Surf~ Surf
 
 *pathos* Oo
  
 tetris (X) <Download>
 *Health:* 68%
 *Energy:* 78%
 *Condition: *As happy as a computer can be. [Stat Boost: Attack +1]
 *Used:* Magic Coat ~ Substitute (20%) ~ Zap Cannon
*Substitute: *8%
​
*Damage/Energy Calculations:*
Whoopi Health: 100 - 19 (Zap Cannon+Up-Grade) = 81
Whoopi Energy: 100 - 4 (Taunt) - 3 (Surf+Water Stone) - 3 (Surf+Water Stone) = 90
tetris Health: 100 - 20 (Substitute) - 12 (Surf+Water Stone) = 68
tetris Energy: 100 - 4 (Magic Coat) - 10 (Substitute) - 8 (Zap Cannon) = 78
tetris Substitute: 20 - 12 (Surf+Water Stone) = 8

*Notes:*
- Download boosted tetris' Attack.
- Whoopi is taunted for 1 more action.
- Being taunted, Whoopi could only use Surf for Action 2. Since Whoopi was commanded to use Surf with a Substitute, Surf was used again in Action 3.
- Since tetris was told to move within point-blank range, I reffed Zap Cannon with 90% accuracy. (Needed 90 or lower, rolled 12). With the roll, the move would have hit either way.
- I think I reffed everything right, but I may be wrong somewhere. Feel free to point it out.

*Action Sequence:
*pathos commands first.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 14, 2015)

Firstly, _please_ don't play with font sizes. It's really really unpleasant. There's also some missed coding things in the pokemon stats - in panpour's health - which could easily be avoided if you just didn't play with sizes because no one likes sizes. :c Oh - and please don't colour your text. Mai had to go in and edit it because it was invisible in Roar of Time. In general, don't play with your fonts.

Okay, anyhow... Let's *Convert* to water type, so those surfs won't do so much, then *Substitute* again for 20%. If your sub is still up, Swagger; if you're taunted, or it's got a sub, *Thunderbolt* (if there are clones, aim for the one with a shadow). If you didn't *Sub* before, and your sub is gone, make one now - otherwise *Swagger*, or again if the panpour's behind a sub, *Thunderbolt* (again aim for a shadow if there are clones).
*
Conversion (water) ~ Substitute (20%) / Thunderbolt / Swagger x2*


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 14, 2015)

What pathos said.  As far as actual reffing calculations go, I can't see any glaring errors other than Porygon's health, which should have taken a 20% dive with the Substitute.

Use *Grass Knot* to get rid of the first Substitute, if it doesn't work because of your paralysis then just keep trying.  If there's a different substitute up, on the second action use *Focus Punch*.  Actually you know what do that on the last action if you haven't yet, if you have, use *Grass Knot again.  If you can somehow actually reach the real Porygon at any time, use Knock Off.

Grass Knot~Focus Punch/Grass Knot/Knock Off~Focus Punch/Grass Knot/Knock Off*


----------



## Zexion (Feb 14, 2015)

Modifying tetris' health now, reffing to be up before too long.

As for the modified text, what I've been able to piece together (from what I've been told) is that what I was using to type the reffing wasn't a plain text editor. Apologies for that, it shouldn't happen again!


----------



## Zexion (Feb 15, 2015)

*ASB Central Stadium*​
*Pre-Round Stats*

*The Omskivar* Oo
 
Whoopi () <Gluttony>
*Health:* 81%
*Energy:* 90%
*Condition:* Glaring at tetris, struggling to move. [Taunted: 1 more action; Severely paralyzed: 25% chance of move failure, 25% speed reduction]
*Commands:* Grass Knot ~ Focus Punch/Grass Knot/Knock Off ~ Focus Punch/Grass Knot/Knock Off

*pathos* Oo
 
tetris (X) <Download>
*Health:* 68%
*Energy:* 78%
*Condition:* As happy as a computer can be. [Stat Boost: Attack +1]
*Commands:* Conversion (Water) ~ Substitute (20%)/Thunderbolt/Swagger ~ Substitute (20%)/Thunderbolt/Swagger
*Substitute:* 8%

*Round Two Start*​
As the referee's flags drop to signify the opening to another round, Whoopi is still intensely glaring at the Porygon and its muddy counterpart. For some reason the referee didn't understand, Whoopi began manipulating the astroturf near tetris. The grass around tetris' base soon shot up, gathering around the sticky mess of mud. Chunks of mud joined the grass as it fell back to the ground. Above, a ball of mud that could barely be called a Porygon floated beside a real Porygon. Simulating laughter, tetris begins focusing on an odd type. The drives in tetris began shifting around, connecting themselves based on the only water move tetris had: Rain Dance. Soon, a subtle blue could be seen from the Porygon's eyes.

Feeling less aggressive than she had the past few attacks, Whoopi focused on the Porygon duo. Once again, amazing the referee, the water monkey focused on the astroturf around tetris. The vegetation sprung from the ground, striking the mud ball once more. However, unlike previous times, the mud ball completely popped, scattering mud around. As the vegetation returns to normal, tetris stares at the area where the mud copy once was. Focusing, tetris began to pull the pieces of the former copy back together. Clumping mud together, tetris soon recreated the recreation of itself, and tapped it for good luck. Once more, the block of mud floated up to be with tetris.

Focusing, Whoopi's fist begins to glow with a faint blue light. Standing still, she watched tetris, focusing on hitting it head-on. From tetris' view, the Porygon watches ever calm. With no expression, the Porygon begins to strut around, making annoying beeping sounds that can only be insulting to Whoopi. To add to tetris' strut, the mud ball was imitating its movements, without the annoying sounds. Whoopi felt her anger boiling up, flaring the blue aura her fist was giving off. Jumping, Whoopi took off towards tetris, fist aimed for the Porygon's face. Before reaching her target, the mud ball imitation entered Whoopi's line of sight, blocking the punch. With mud splattering in every direction, both tetris and what remained of its mud ball were still standing. Whoopi was on her side of the field, standing completely still as the world around her wobbled. The referee dropped his flags to end the round.

*Round Two End*​
*Post-Round Stats*

*The Omskivar* Oo
 
Whoopi () <Gluttony>
*Health:* 81%
*Energy:* 75%
*Condition:* Can't move, can't see straight, but filled with rage. [Severely paralyzed: 25% chance of move failure, 25% speed reduction; Confused: 50% Chance of Failure; Stat Boost: Attack +2]
*Used:* Grass Knot ~ Grass Knot ~ Focus Punch

*pathos* Oo
 
tetris (X) <Download>
*Health:* 48%
*Energy:* 62%
*Condition:* _Icky mud._ [Stat Boost: Attack +1; Type Change: Water]
*Used:* Conversion (Water) ~ Substitute (20%) ~ Swagger
*Substitute:* 4%​
*Damage/Energy Calculations:*
Whoopi Health: 81 - 0 = 81
Whoopi Energy: 90 - 3 (Grass Knot) - 3 (Grass Knot) - 9 (Focus Punch) = 75
tetris Health: 68 - 20 (Substitute) = 48
tetris Energy: 78 - 2 (Conversion) - 10 (Substitute) - 4 (Swagger) = 62
tetris Substitute (1): 8 - 5 (Grass Knot) - 5 (Grass Knot) = 0
tetris Substitute (2): 20 - 16 (Focus Punch) = 4

*Notes:*
- Paralysis rolls (need 25 or lower for full paralysis): 72, 27, 54
- Confusion rolls (need 50 or lower for full confusion): 74
- Swagger roll (need 90 or lower to hit): 11
- Whoopi is still faster than tetris (48 - 40).
- Whoopi's Taunt wore off after Action 1.
- Whoopi became confused during Action 3.
- Once again, acknowledge any glaring failures on my part.

*Action Sequence:*
The Omskivar commands first.


----------



## Zexion (Feb 20, 2015)

*48-hour Disqualification warning for The Omskivar.*


----------



## Zexion (Feb 23, 2015)

Excuse the triple post. After talking with blazheirio, a solution has been figured out.
*
The Omskivar has 48-hours to post commands before being DQ'd.*


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh my God I'm sorry I've been having the worst computer luck

uuurk um okay use *Grass Knot* again, remember to look for shadows if there are any Double Team clones.  Then use *Knock Off*, I really want that Up-Grade gone.  Then I guess just keep using *Grass Knot*, if you can't hit it or its Substitute for whatever reason just use *Nasty Plot.*  Always use Grass Knot if there's an open shot on a Substitute!

*Grass Knot/Nasty Plot~Grass Knot/Knock Off/Nasty Plot~Grass Knot/Knock Off/Nasty Plot*


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 23, 2015)

Okay, kinda complex commands here, let's hope they work.

On the first action, go ahead and *chill*, you're gonna need that energy. Then make sure you wait until after simipour's hit you and set up another 20% *substitute*, and finish with *pain split*.

If Whoopi hasn't hit you and you've still got a sub up second action, pain split then instead and go for a *thunderbolt* final action.

*Chill ~ Substitute (20%) / Pain Split ~ Pain Split / Thunderbolt*


----------



## Zexion (Feb 24, 2015)

*ASB Central Stadium*​
*Pre-Round Stats*

*The Omskivar* Oo
 
Whoopi () <Gluttony>
*Health:* 81%
*Energy:* 75%
*Condition:* Can't move, can't see straight, but filled with rage. [Severely paralyzed: 25% chance of move failure, 25% speed reduction; Confused: 50% Chance of Failure; Stat Boost: Attack +2]
*Commands:* Grass Knot/Nasty Plot~Grass Knot/Knock Off/Nasty Plot~Grass Knot/Knock Off/Nasty Plot

*pathos* Oo
 
tetris (X) <Download>
*Health:* 48%
*Energy:* 62%
*Condition:* Icky mud. [Stat Boost: Attack +1; Type Change: Water]
*Commands:* Chill ~ Substitute (20%) / Pain Split ~ Pain Split / Thunderbolt
Substitute: 4%

*Round Three Start*​
Round three begins with Whoopi attempting to master the grass again. Whoopi was unable to move, either to mess with the astroturf or to shift any of the grass around her. tetris, on the other hand, was content with floating about while Whoppi struggled. Gazing (we can assume) at the sky above, tetris calmed down from the battle, giving its drives a well-deserved rest. When Whoppi finally stood tall, tetris had cooled its drives enough to continue.

Trying once more to manipulate the astroturf, Whoopi found it nearly impossible. Whoopi wound up face first in the dirt, the grass seemingly laughing back at her. tetris was watching the Panpour with eager eyes, waiting for the monkey to get up. Once Whoopi pushed up into a standing position, tetris locked eyes with her, staring deeply. Some would say that tetris' heart (processor?) grew three sizes that day. On one hand, Whoopi began looking a bit drained. On the other, tetris seemed to get a bit healthier, but more tired. Breaking connection, tetris moved around with a bit more ease than before.

Third time is the charm, right? For Whoopi, it would seem this was the case. Focusing on the astroturf below tetris, Whoopi saw sprouts shoot up and reach for the Porygon. By the time they reached it's lower body, a blob of mud knocked tetris out of the way, exploding in the process. As mud covered tetris and the ground, Whoopi watched on. Soon, tetris was doing something to cause a static build-up. The static popped from the Porygon, heading straight for Whoopi, who was not prepared for the shock. With her muscles already acting up, the shock seemed to blend in, but did not agree with her chemistry. As the referee dropped the flags, to end the round, both Pokemon where looking a bit battered and bruised, though one more so than the other.

*Round Three End*​
*The Omskivar* Oo
 
Whoopi () <Gluttony>
*Health:* 52%
*Energy:* 72%
*Condition:* _Slowly. Ever so slowly._ [Severely paralyzed: 25% chance of move failure, 25% speed reduction; Confused: 30% Chance of Failure; Stat Boost: Attack +2]
*Used:* Paralysis Fail ~ Paralysis Fail ~ Grass Knot

*pathos* Oo
 
tetris (X) <Download>
*Health:* 64%
*Energy:* 51%
*Condition:* _Mud, grass, and electricity. How does this combination work?_ [Stat Boost: Attack +1; Type Change: Water]
*Used:* Chill ~ Pain Split ~ Thunderbolt​
*Damage/Energy Calculations:*
Whoopi Health: 81 - 16 (Pain Split) - 13 (Thunderbolt + Up-Grade) = 52
Whoopy Energy: 75 - 3 (Grass Knot) = 72
tetris Health: 48 + 16 (Pain Split) = 64
tetris Energy: 62 + 10 (Chill) - 16 (Pain Split) - 5 (Thunderbolt) = 51
tetris Substitute: 4 - 5 (Grass Knot) = 0

*Notes:*
- Paralysis rolls (need 25 or lower for full paralysis): 17, 22, 51
- Confusion rolls (need 50 or lower for full confusion): 93, 76, 77
- The RNG disagreed with Whoopi this round.
- Whoopi was paralyzed in Actions 1 and 2. No confusion in effect though.
- Since Whoopi was paralyzed in Action 1, tetris was able to relax enough to gain 10 energy.
- tetris' substitute broke in Action 3.
- Thunderbolt paralysis roll (need 10 or lower to increase paralysis): 81
- Pain Split recovered/drained 16 health and cost 16 energy.
- Since Grass Know is listed as a contact move, I called it as requiring a paralysis roll.
- Something, somewhere, may have gone terribly wrong. Let me know.

*Action Sequence*
pathos commands first.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 24, 2015)

Ah okay ah... let's see. Just a note you have quite a few typos, maybe work in a word program that'd check that for you, or double-check your writing. Otherwise I don't see big issues but maybe Omski will.

Anyhow, ah... Let's set up another *sub*, we'll go for 15% this time. Then we'll *thunderbolt *and *foul play*. If you're taunted first action somehow, or she's trying to focus punch with no paralysis or confusion hax, go for a foul play, and try to sub again later (unless you're taunted). If at any point Whoopi's got clones up, aim for the one with a shadow.

If you can't see your target or Whoopi's protecting, *chill*.

*Substitute (15%) / Foul Play / Chill ~ Substitute (15%) / Thunderbolt / Chill ~ Substitute (15%) / Foul Play / Chill*


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 25, 2015)

Calculations look pretty good, and even I'm learning something today (I've never reffed Pain Split before)!  Now that I've had a chance to sit down and look it over a bit more thoroughly, I'd like to comment a little on your prose.

EDIT: I see now that you've charged Whoopi energy for the paralysis-failing, which shouldn't happen; no energy was actually used, after all, being that movement was impossible.

Sometimes your verb tenses change, which is confusing:


> Round three *begins* with Whoopi attempting to master the grass again. Whoopi *was* unable to move, either to mess with the astroturf or to shift any of the grass around her.


The verbs should be parallel, so it would instead read either "Round three *began*" or "Whoopi *is* unable to move" (I strongly recommend sticking with past tense, even thinking about reffing with present-tense verbs hurts my brain)

Also, sometimes you switch between the active and passive voice, which makes it a little harder to read:


> Whoopi *wound* up face first in the dirt, the grass seemingly laughing back at her. tetris *was watching* the Panpour with eager eyes, waiting for the monkey to get up.


The active voice is definitely preferable here, since this is an epic bout of gladiatorial combat betwixt two impossible creatures!  It helps add excitement, and it definitely helps you as a ref to paint the picture for your battlers.  Have fun with it!

Your understanding of attack flavor is evident, and pretty good; I can see the attacks happening the way you describe them.  One thing you might try is wrapping some dialogue in quotation marks or italics for attacks like Taunt or Swagger, but the synchronized-beeping Porygon strut was amusing as well.  I also really liked the idea of a screeching Panpour, I know monkeys screech but it's such a harmless-looking monkey I hadn't thought of it.

Don't be afraid to put some personality into the Pokemon, they're the stars of your show after all!  Above all, have fun with the writing, you can do some really cool stuff as a ref if you hit the right creative streak.

Anyway, commands...ugh well it's faster than you are so it's going to get that Sub out whether we like it or not.  Use *Dive* to get into the pool, don't attack yet, just hang out under there and throw up a *Nasty Plot*.  Finally, third action, *Nasty Plot* if you haven't yet, *Aqua Ring* if you have.

If you hurt yourself or paralysis-fail on the first action, delay everything once.  If it happens on the second action, same plan.  If it happens on both of the first two actions, use *Frustration* on the third because you'll probably be just as pissed as I will.

*Dive (into water)~Dive (into water)/Nasty Plot~Nasty Plot/Aqua Ring/Frustration*


----------



## Zexion (Feb 25, 2015)

The Omskivar said:


> EDIT: I see now that you've charged Whoopi energy for the paralysis-failing, which shouldn't happen; no energy was actually used, after all, being that movement was impossible.


Adjusting.


----------



## Zexion (Mar 1, 2015)

*ASB Central Arena*​
*Pre-Round Stats*

*The Omskivar* Oo
 
Whoopi () <Gluttony>
*Health:* 52%
*Energy:* 72%
*Condition:* Slowly. Ever so slowly. [Severely paralyzed: 25% chance of move failure, 25% speed reduction; Confused: 30% Chance of Failure; Stat Boost: Attack +2]
*Commands:* Dive (into water) ~ Dive (into water)/Nasty Plot ~ Nasty Plot/Aqua Ring/Frustration

*pathos* Oo
 
tetris (X) <Download>
*Health:* 64%
*Energy:* 51%
*Condition:* Mud, grass, and electricity. How does this combination work? [Stat Boost: Attack +1; Type Change: Water]
*Commands:* Substitute (15%)/Foul Play/Chill ~ Substitute (15%)/Thunderbolt/Chill ~ Substitute (15%)/Foul Play/Chill

*Round Four Start*​
As soon as the referee dropped his flags, Whoopi was on the move. _Water,_ ran through her mind while she stared at the pond. The level of the water in the pool was lower than it had been when the match began, but Whoopi jumped in nonetheless. As she sat at the bottom of the pool, she couldn't help but wonder what tetris was doing and if it was going to hurt or not. Above the water, tetris watched Whoopi curiously, wondering why the monkey was going for the water. When Whoopi did not resurface, tetris assumed she never would. The Porygon lowered itself closer to the ground, attempting to mold a polygon from the drying mud. An ugly little Porygon sat in the mud while tetris watched. Soon, the mud shape floated up to sit beside tetris in the air. The little mud ball was smaller than the other created before it, but tetris loved this one just the same.

Sitting below water, Whoopi couldn't help but to think of what would happen to the computer if it tried to come under with her. _It'd probably short circuit. That'd be good._ Twiddling her thumbs, Whoopi hoped more and more that tetris would just try and come underwater with her, just to watch it short circuit and end the fight. _Maybe, just maybe, I could tempt it to come down here. Little water never hurt anyone._ Above water, tetris was staring at the pond again. _Electricity should carry through the water, right?_ Once again, tetris was attempting to build up static electricity. Aiming, the static jumped from tetris to the pond, where it dispersed.

Whoopi looked up in time to see the light strike the surface of the water. Bracing herself, she realized the water wasn't going to carry the electricity. Smiling, Whoopi set to work. The water in her immediate area begin swirling around, forming three distinct strands. Underwater, Whoopi watched the water swirl, moistening her skin even more than the water around her. Above, tetris let out an angry beep. It figured that something should have happened, but yet nothing had. Stopping movement, tetris watched the surface of the pond, chilling out, maxing. Relaxing all cool. The drives inside of tetris slowed down and cooled off while tetris watched the smooth surface of the pond. A short time had passed when the referee blew his whistle, dropped his flags, and ended the round.

*Round Four End*​
*The Omskivar* Oo
 
Whoopi () <Gluttony>
*Health:* 53%
*Energy:* 64%
*Condition:* _Just keep swimming, just keep swimming, just keep swimming, swimming, swimming._ [Severely paralyzed: 21% chance of move failure, 21% speed reduction; Confused: 20% Chance of Failure; Stat Boost: Attack +2, Sp. Attack +2; Aqua Ring in effect (+1% Health every Action)]
*Used:* Dive (into water) ~ Nasty Plot ~ Aqua Ring

*pathos* Oo
 
tetris (X) <Download>
*Health:* 49%
*Energy:* 48%
*Condition:* _Come out you silly monkey._ [Stat Boost: Attack +1; Type Change: Water]
*Used:* Substitute (15%) ~ Thunderbolt [Miss] ~ Chill
*Substitute:* 15%​
*Damage/Energy Calculations:*
Whoopi Health: 52 + 1 (Aqua Ring) = 53
Whoopi Energy: 72 - 2 (Dive down) - 2 (Nasty Plot) - 4 (Aqua Ring) = 64
tetris Health: 64 - 15 (Substitute) = 49
tetris Energy: 51 - 8 (Substitute) - 5 (Thunderbolt) + 10 (Chill) = 48

*Notes:*
- Sorry for the delay. Unsure rulings and deadlines. (I know it isn't beyond a week yet, but I've been prompt in the previous rounds).
- Paralysis rolls (need 25 or lower for full paralysis): 27, 65, 26
- Confusion rolls (need 30 or lower for full confusion): 55, 84, 93
- Charging half energy on Dive, since Whoopi only went under, and didn't fully complete the attack.
- Paralysis and Confusion are slowly fading since Whoopi has not been affected by them.
- Thunderbolt and Foul Play both missed with Whoopi being underwater. I think I understood the answers correctly.
- Speeds for reference: Whoopi - 51, tetris - 40
- Something is likely wrong again, tell me.

*Action Sequence*
The Omskivar commands first.


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 1, 2015)

Er, tetris should probably have chilled last action, since it couldn't hit Whoopi? Also, its substitute should be mentioned to exist somewhere.


----------



## Zexion (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh, true, sorry. I had misread. Adjusting the last action. Apologies!

EDIT: Final action edited, energy added back and added more. Commands can be issued!


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 1, 2015)

You still need to note that tetris has a substitute.


----------



## Zexion (Mar 1, 2015)

Noted, sorry.


----------



## The Omskivar (Mar 11, 2015)

Mmmmkay.  Looks like we're starting to get the ball rolling.

Whoopi, let's go ahead and Dive back up out of the water, then just use *Brine* for everything.  If there's a Mirror Coat going on, scratch that and use *Facade*.  If there's a Protect, use *Work Up*.  Remember, if there are clones, look for a shadow!  If you're still in the water because the first action failed, stay under there and just Work Up.

*Dive(attack)~Brine/Facade/Work Up~Brine/Facade/Work Up*


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 11, 2015)

Hmm, I'm not sure how far Whoopi can go with that dive, especially while paralyzed, so make your way as far as you can away from that pool of water. While you're distancing yourself, go ahead and call up a *Sunny Day*. Then we have two alternative options... If Whoopi's out of the water, we're gonna *Solar Beam* twice; but if she never popped out, go dive in after her - you don't need to breath, after all - and hit her with some *Foul Play*.

*Sunny Day ~ Solar Beam / Foul Play x2*


----------



## Zexion (Mar 15, 2015)

*ASB Central Arena*​
*Pre-Round Stats*

*The Omskivar* Oo
 
Whoopi () <Gluttony>
*Health:* 53%
*Energy:* 64%
*Condition:* _Just keep swimming, just keep swimming, just keep swimming, swimming, swimming._ [Severely paralyzed: 21% chance of move failure, 21% speed reduction; Confused: 20% Chance of Failure; Stat Boost: Attack +2, Sp. Attack +2; Aqua Ring in effect (+1% Health every Action)]
*Commands:* Dive(attack) ~ Brine/Facade/Work Up ~ Brine/Facade/Work Up

*pathos* Oo
 
tetris (X) <Download>
*Health:* 49%
*Energy:* 33%
*Condition:* _Come out you silly monkey._ [Stat Boost: Attack +1; Type Change: Water]
*Commands:* Sunny Day ~ Solar Beam/Foul Play ~ Solar Beam/Foul Play
*Substitute:* 15%

*Round Five Start*​
Whoopi was keeping still below the water, waiting for the round to open. When the referee's face finally appeared over the water, Whoopi jumped from it, knocking the referee onto the ground. tetris had moved backwards, but not far enough. Whoopi was barreling at the Porygon when the mudball appeared and took the hit, scattering water and mud over the field. Around tetris' blue eyes, a faint red glow had appeared. Above, what few clouds had been floating lazily across the sky had parted, and the sun began soaking the field.

Whoopi glared from the Porygon and mud bucket across from her up to the sun. The light quickly caused her to return to facing tetris, who seemed happy enough, if a computer could be happy. Whoopi took a deep breath, pulling more water from the pond, and blasting it past herself. The water slammed into the mud tetris, causing the ball to shudder and pop, scattering mud on the real tetris. tetris shook, trying to get the mud out of its eyes, before setting its eyes on Whoopi. A yellow-green glow began around tetris, growing large quickly. The referee took a step back as tetris released the energy towards Whoopi. Whoopi went into a tumble, screeching, before landing at the feet of Omskivar. She forced herself to stand, giving her trainer a pleading look, before jumping back at tetris.

Whoopi jumped into action, hurling more water from the pond, which was quickly depleating, at tetris. However, there was no mudball to prevent this hit, which struck tetris full on. The heat had pulled most of the power from the hit out, but tetris was still knocked backwards, where it skidded to a stop. The blue eyes of the Porygon glared at Whoopi as more light pooled within the Porygon. Whoopi attempted to dance out of the way of the beam, but the light still struck her, forcing her back again to her trainer. She screeched before forcing herself back up. The rings circling her did not feel like they were doing anything when the referee dropped his flags to end the round.

*Round Five End*​
*The Omskivar* Oo
 
Whoopi () <Gluttony>
*Health:* 22%
*Energy:* 58%
*Condition:* Panting. Ready for a rest. [Paralyzed: 18% chance of move failure, 18% speed reduction; Confused: 15% Chance of Failure; Stat Boost: Attack +2, Sp. Attack +2; Aqua Ring in effect (+1% Health every Action)]
*Used:* Dive (attack) ~ Brine ~ Brine

*pathos* Oo
 
tetris (X) <Download>
*Health:* 40%
*Energy:* 14%
*Condition:* _Overheating._ [Stat Boost: Attack +1; Type Change: Water]
*Used:* Sunny Day ~ Solar Beam ~ Solar Beam​
*Damage/Energy Calculations:*
Whoopi Health: 53 + 1 (Aqua Ring) - 17 (Solar Beam+Up-Grade) + 1 (Aqua Ring) - 17 (Solar Beam+Up-Grade) + 1 (Aqua Ring) = 22
Whoopi Energy: 64 - 2 (Dive completion+Water Stone) - 2 (Brine+Water Stone) - 2 (Brine+Water Stone) = 58
tetris Health: 49 - 9 (Brine+Water Stone) = 40
tetris Energy: 33 - 5 (Sunny Day) - 7 (Solar Beam) - 7 (Solar Beam) = 14
tetris Substitue: 15 - 9 (Dive completion+Water Stone) - 9 (Brine+Water Stone) = 0

*Notes:*
- Not been the best week for me. Let me know if I have missed anything. Apologies.
- Paralysis rolls (need 21 or lower for full paralysis): 85, 23, 39
- Confusion rolls (need 20 or lower for full confusion): 45, 28, 97
- Critical Hit rolls [Whoopi] (need 10 or lower to crit): 92, 74, 68
- Critical Hit rolls [tetris] (need 10 or lower to crit): 49, 30
- Speeds for reference: Whoopi - 52, tertis - 40
- Strong Sunlight in effect for 7 more actions.

*Action Sequence*
pathos commands first.


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 15, 2015)

Damn, we're just within DC range, so we gotta hit fast... ah... Two *Thunderbolt*'s should do it. If there are clones, sweep the Thunderbolt around. If you can't hit your target, *Chill* - that includes her hiding underwater. If you're taunted and Whoopi's underwater, dive in after and *Foul Play*. 

*Foul Play / Thunderbolt / Chill x3*


----------



## Zexion (Mar 20, 2015)

(informal) *48-DQ Warning for The Omskivar*


----------



## The Omskivar (Mar 23, 2015)

We've got one shot at this Whoopi, let's see what we can do.

First I want you to wait until the first Thunderbolt hits you, then use *Endeavor*.  That should give us something to work with; then, right away, since you're _still_ somehow faster, use *Facade+Frustration*.

*(wait) Endeavor~Facade+Frustration*


----------



## Zexion (Mar 30, 2015)

*ASB Central Arena*​
*Pre-Round Stats*

*The Omskivar* Oo
 
Whoopi () <Gluttony>
*Health:* 22%
*Energy:* 58%
*Condition:* Panting. Ready for a rest. [Paralyzed: 18% chance of move failure, 18% speed reduction; Confused: 15% Chance of Failure; Stat Boost: Attack +2, Sp. Attack +2; Aqua Ring in effect (+1% Health every Action)]
*Commands:* Endeavor (Wait) ~ Facade+Frustration

*pathos* Oo
 
tetris (X) <Download>
*Health:* 40%
*Energy:* 14%
*Condition:* _Overheating._ [Stat Boost: Attack +1; Type Change: Water]
*Commands:* Foul Play/Thunderbolt/Chill ~ Foul Play/Thunderbolt/Chill ~ Foul Play/Thunderbolt/Chill

*Round Six Start*​
As the flags dropped to open the sixth round, Whoopi almost rushed headlong into battle until she remembered what her trainer said. Standing down for a moment, Whoopi watched the Porygon attempt to boot up. For a moment, the Porygon looked completely drained, but soon the computer was moving. The little legs were moving on the Porygon, and a scraping sound echoed across the arena. Soon, sparks could be seen from where the pieces were scrapping. The static buildup soon popped, arcing towards Whoopi. The shock caused the monkey to screech in agony, collapsing to the ground. When she finally shoved herself up, Whoopi glared at tetris. Bouncing of her feet, the monkey ran towards the Porygon, arms wide. Slamming into tetris, the duo were thrown to the ground as a cracking sound echoed from them. Standing up, Whoopi dusted herself off and limped back to her trainer, ready to end the battle. tetris, on the other hand, slowly forced itself back up, visible cracks formed along its body.

Whoopi screeched before taking off at a run again. This time, the attack was more personal. tetris, weakened greatly from the previous actions, had no time to react before Whoopi fell upon it. Whoopi flailed, beating tetris and expanding cracks. Each hit echoed across the arena, but the attack did not last long. A few fist slams in and the Porygon was knocked out. Visible from the outside, two blue rectangles covered the Porygon's eyes. When Whoopi was done, and climbed off tetris, the referee stepped forward. The faint was ruled in favor of the Blue Screen of Death. pathos recalled the battered and bruised tetris, ready to give it an Up-Grade, as the referee dropped his flags to end the round.

*Round Six End*​
*The Omskivar* Oo
 
Whoopi () <Gluttony>
*Health:* 6%
*Energy:* 23%
*Condition:* Exhausted, but confident. No longer frustrated. [Paralyzed: 15% chance of move failure, 15% speed reduction; Confused: 10% Chance of Failure; Stat Boost: Attack +2, Sp. Attack +2; Aqua Ring in effect (+1% Health every Action)]
*Used:* Endeavor ~ Facade+Frustration

*pathos* Xo
 
tetris (X) <Download>
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 9%
*Condition:* _Fainted._
*Used:* Thunderbolt [Critical Hit]​
*Damage/Energy Calculations:*
Whoopi Health: 22 - 18 (Thunderbolt+Up-Grade) + 1 (Aqua Ring) + 1 (Aqua Ring) = 6
Whoopi Energy: 58 - 18 (Endeavor) - 17 (Facade+Frustration) = 23
tetris Health: 40 - 36 (Endeavor) - 33 (Facade+Frustration) = 0
tetris Energy: 14 - 5 (Thunderbolt) = 9

*Notes:*
- Same game. Missed anything, let me know. 
- Paralysis rolls (need 18 or lower for full paralysis): 90, 47, 33
- Confusion rolls (need 15 or lower for full confusion): 31, 80, 16
- Critical Hit rolls [Whoopi] (need 10 or lower to crit): 37, 27, 54
- Critical Hit rolls [tetris] (need 10 or lower to crit): 7, 71, 68
- tetris' first Thunderbolt was a Critical Hit.
- For the Facade/Frustration combo: Facade had a base of 14 and Frustration had a base of 15. Facade was 16 damage and 8 energy with Frustration having 17 damage and 9 energy.
- tetris fainted in the second action.
- Strong Sunlight in effect for 5 more actions.

*Action Sequence*
pathos sends out.
The Omskivar commands.
pathos commands.


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 30, 2015)

Ahhh... I think Malsh is the only one on my active squad who still hasn't seen battle so I'll go with him.


----------



## The Omskivar (Mar 30, 2015)

Well done on the combo, Zexion!  I would've docked some 2-3% extra energy for the extra effort to combine two attacks, but the flavor was solid.  Everything's looking pretty good to me at this point

A single Thunderbolt is gonna knock me out, and we don't have a priority move--tell you what, just *Low Sweep* to high heaven and see what happens.  You did good Whoopi!  If Malsh is going to waste time buffing, use *Attract*, and if there's a Protect up instead, use *Double Team* for as many clones as you can manage.

*Low Sweep/Attract/Double Team x3*


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 30, 2015)

Let's go with a *Swift*, that should finish it off.

*Swift x3*


----------



## Zexion (Apr 1, 2015)

*ASB Central Arena*

Pondering his choices, pathos moved his hand around his belt, tapping each Pokeball. Finally settling his fingers on a Pokeball, pathos pulls the ball from his belt and tosses it towards the field. A small rodent appears, purple in color, and snaps its teeth at Whoopi. The referee indicates for commands to be issued, and the two Pokemon prepare to face-off.​
*Pre-Round Stats*

*The Omskivar* Oo
 
Whoopi () <Gluttony>
*Health:* 6%
*Energy:* 23%
*Condition:* _A rat? Really?_ [Paralyzed: 15% chance of move failure, 15% speed reduction; Confused: 10% Chance of Failure; Stat Boost: Attack +2, Sp. Attack +2; Aqua Ring in effect (+1% Health every Action)]
*Commands:* Low Sweep/Attract/Double Team ~ Low Sweep/Attract/Double Team ~ Low Sweep/Attract/Double Team

*pathos* xO
 
Malsh (M) <Guts>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Condition:* Smirking at his weakened opponent.
*Commands:* Swift ~ Swift ~ Swift

*Round Seven Start*​
Malsh watched his opponent in her beaten and exhausted state. Taking what little pity he could muster, he jumped at the first sight of the dropped flags. Springing from his body, multiple bright stars flew towards Whoopi. Screeching and raising her arms, Whoopi attempted and failed at protecting herself. As the stars burst along her, Whoopi collapsed. As the final stars burst on Whoopi, Malsh turned his head towards his trainer, as if to question why he was wasting his time. Dropping his flags, the referee indicated that Whoopi was fainted, and The Omskivar soon recalled his Pokemon, readying the next.

*Round Seven End*​
*The Omskivar* Xo
 
Whoopi () <Gluttony>
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 23%
*Condition:* _Fainted_
*Used:* _Nothing_

*pathos* xO
 
Malsh (M) <Guts>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 98%
*Condition:* _That was too easy. Is this what battling is like?_
*Used:* Swift​
*Damage/Energy Calculations:*
Whoopi Health: 6 - 7 (Swift) = 0
Whoopi Energy: 23 - 0 = 23
Malsh Health: 100 - 0 = 100
Malsh Energy: 100 - 2 (Swift) = 98

*Notes:*
- Let me know if I missed anything. 
- Paralysis rolls (need 15 or lower for full paralysis): 23, 18, 61
- Confusion rolls (need 10 or lower for full confusion): 85, 17, 7
- Critical Hit rolls [Whoopi] (need 10 or lower to crit): 39, 83, 49
- Critical Hit rolls [Malsh] (need 10 or lower to crit): 49, 1, 54
- Whoopi fainted in the first action.
- As for the energy, I'm going to follow the way I currently do it, until a new ruling is issued.
- Strong Sunlight in effect for 4 more actions.
- Speeds - Whoopi: 54; Malsh: 72
- Had she survived, Whoopi would have been confused in the third action, and Malsh would have landed a Critical Hit on the second.

*Action Sequence*
The Omskivar sends out.
pathos commands.
The Omskivar commands.


----------



## The Omskivar (Apr 1, 2015)

hm...let's go with Fletcher the Sentret.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow... sentret are a lot slower than I thought. o.o I think we're gonna go straight for the attack, Malsh, since I'm not so worried about status with you. Let's go with *Skull Bash*es all the way through; if you can't hit your opponent, go with *Curse* instead, and if there are clones, *Swift* away.

*Skull Bash / Swift / Curse x3*


----------



## The Omskivar (Apr 1, 2015)

...well it's gonna be hard to keep up, Sentret _are_ pretty slow.  But we shan't give up!  Give 'im a *Power-Up Punch*, then see if you can hit him with a *Dynamic Punch* while he's in range.  He'll have to get pretty close to hit you with his face, so it shouldn't be a problem; if you can't hit him with that, on the third action, *Mimic* Skull Bash.  If you *did* hit him...well, do that anyway.

*Power-Up Punch~Dynamic Punch~Mimic (Skull Bash)*


----------



## Zexion (Apr 3, 2015)

*ASB Central Arena*

The Omskivar soon replaced pathos on the pondering stage. Both sides were down to their last, tapping a Pokeball, The Omskivar plucked Fletcher's Pokeball from his belt and tossed it into the field. A small brown mammal appeared, and immediately propped itself on it's tail. The white ring on it's stomach enticed Malsh as the referee called for commands.​
*Pre-Round Stats*

*The Omskivar* xO

Fletcher () <Keen Eye>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Condition:* _Squirrelish._
*Commands:* Power-Up Punch ~ Dynamic Punch ~ Mimic (Skull Bash)

*pathos* xO
 
Malsh () <Guts>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 98%
*Condition:* _Ratish._
*Commands:* Skull Bash/Swift/Curse ~ Skull Bash/Swift/Curse ~ Skull Bask/Swift/Curse

*Round Eight Start*​
Scrambling to action, Malsh wondered if this round would be as easy as his last. Tucking his head in, Malsh glared downfield at Fletcher. Breaking off into a full sprint, Malsh rammed towards Fletcher's stomach, and the ringed target that sat there. Running headfirst into it, Malsh and Fletcher tumbled on the ground. Scrambling to his feet, Malsh ran back towards pathos, leaving Fletcher to scramble to his tail. Settling on how his move was going to work, Fletcher jumped from his tail and ran towards Malsh, at the fastest speed he could. Rather than using his nubs, when Fletcher reached Malsh, he jumped into the air. Swinging down, Fletcher landed his tail onto Malsh's head, knocking the Rattata backwards a few feet. Shaking, Malsh glared at Fletcher, as the Sentret trotted towards Omskivar.

Letting out a small growl, Malsh tucked his head in again and sprinted towards Fletcher. As the Sentret turned around, Malsh took aim at the ring on the Sentret's stomach again. Slamming into Fletcher's stomach, the duo tumbled back to Omskivar's feet. Malsh was first up once more, and sprinted back at pathos before the opposing trainer might kick him. Fletcher stumbled to his feet, and a bruise showed on his stomach. Looking up, Fletcher watched the confident rat stand before pathos. Taking off at a Sentret sprint, Flether's tail began glowing the closer the Pokemon reached his foe. Jumping, he spun his tail into Malsh, landing a hit on the already bruised head of his opponent. Sliding backwards, Malsh looked up, and saw three Feltcher's making their way back to their trainer. Shaking his head, Malsh attempted to shake of the double vision, but only made it worse.

Staring, Malsh tucked his head back in, waiting. When Fletcher stood infront of Omskivar again, Malsh took sight at him, running a straight line towards Fletcher. The three Fletcher's taunted him as he approached. Slamming into the middle one, Malsh stayed steady and didn't tumble with Fletcher. However, he collapsed onto his side for a brief moment, his head spinning. Walking back to the triple party of pathos, Malsh waited for the trio of Sentret to attack. Fletcher, on the other hand, dropped from his tail to his nubs. Running slightly forward, throwing his head up, he acted like he was using the move he's seen Malsh use, the one where he throws his head around. When Malsh made it back to pathos, he watched from a distance, suddenly scared when he saw the triple display. Returning to his tail, Fletcher felt confident that he could land a Skull Bash easily now, while Malsh wondered why Fletcher would taunt him in such a way, to move, but not attack.

*Round Eight End*​
*The Omskivar* xO

Fletcher () <Keen Eye>
*Health:* 60% [CAPPED]
*Energy:* 89%
*Condition:* _From tummyaches, soon to headaches..._ [Stat Boost: Att. +1; Mimic replaced by Skull Bash]
*Used:* Power-Up Punch ~ Dynamic Punch ~ Mimic [Skull Bash]

*pathos* xO
 
Malsh () <Guts>
*Health:* 83%
*Energy:* 77%
*Condition:* _Oww, my head._ [Stat Boost: Def. +3; Confused: 35% chance of move failure]
*Used:* Skull Bash ~ Skull Bash ~ Skull Bash [Critical Hit]​
*Damage/Energy Calculations:*
Fletcher Health: 100 - 16 (Skull Bash) - 16 (Skull Bash) - 22 (Skull Bash) = 60
Fletcher Energy: 100 - 3 (Power-Up Punch) - 7 (Dynamic Punch) - 1 (Mimic) = 89
Malsh Health: 100 - 4 (Power-Up Punch) - 13 (Dynamic Punch) = 83
Malsh Energy: 98 - 7 (Skull Bash) - 7 (Skull Bash) - 7 (Skull Bash) = 77

*Notes:*
- Let me know if I missed anything. 
- Accuracy Rolls [Flethcer] (need 50 or lower to hit): 41
- Confusion Rolls [Malsh] (need 35 or lower for Confusion): 72
- Critical Hit rolls [Fletcher] (need 10 or lower to crit): 84, 52, 36
- Critical Hit rolls [Malsh] (need 10 or lower to crit): 93, 63, 6
- Strong Sunlight in effect for 1 more actions.
- Speeds - Fletcher: 20; Malsh: 72. For some reason, I always saw Sentret as a speed demon. Hmm.
- Fletcher hit the Cap with the third (critical) Skull Bash!

*Action Sequence*
The Omskivar commands.
pathos commands.



Spoiler: The Original Reffing



*ASB Central Arena*

The Omskivar soon replaced pathos on the pondering stage. Both sides were down to their last, tapping a Pokeball, The Omskivar plucked Fletcher's Pokeball from his belt and tossed it into the field. A small brown mammal appeared, and immediately propped itself on it's tail. The white ring on it's stomach enticed Malsh as the referee called for commands.​
*Pre-Round Stats*

*The Omskivar* xO

Fletcher () <Keen Eye>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Condition:* Squirrelish.
*Commands:* Power-Up Punch ~ Dynamic Punch ~ Mimic (Skull Bash)

*pathos* xO
 
Malsh () <Guts>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 98%
*Condition:* Ratish.
*Commands:* Skull Bash/Swift/Curse ~ Skull Bash/Swift/Curse ~ Skull Bask/Swift/Curse

*Round Eight Start*​
Scrambling to action, Malsh wondered if this round would be as easy as his last. Tucking his head in, Malsh glared downfield at Fletcher. Malsh was ready to guard against whatever Fletcher was about to throw at him... he hoped, at least. The Sentret, on the other hand, was attempting, awkwardly, to figure out how he was going to use his move. Jumping off his tail, Fletcher ran on all four legs towards Malsh, at the fastest speed he could. Rather than using his nubs, when Fletcher reached Malsh, he jumped into the air. Swinging down, Fletcher landed his tail onto Malsh's head, knocking the Rattata backwards a few feet. Shaking, Malsh glared at Fletcher, as the Sentret trotted towards Omskivar.

Letting out a small growl, Malsh sprinted towards Fletcher. As the Sentret turned around, Malsh noticed the ring on the Sentret's stomach, and took aim for it. Slamming into Fletcher's stomach, the duo tumbled to Omskivar's feet. Malsh was first up, and sprinted back at pathos before the opposing trainer might kick him. Fletcher, however, took a little more time getting up. When the Sentret did, however, finally stand, a bruise showed on his stomach. Looking up, Fletcher watched the confident rat stand before pathos. Taking off at a Sentret sprint, Flether's tail began glowing the closer the Pokemon reached his foe. Jumping, he spun his tail into Malsh, landing a hit on the already bruised head of his opponent. Sliding backwards, Malsh looked up, and saw three Feltcher's making their way back to their trainer. Shaking his head, Malsh attempted to shake of the double vision, but only made it worse.

Staring, Malsh tucked his head back in, waiting. The three Fletcher's taunted him from across the field, but he didn't know which one would come to kill him, if not all three. Fletcher, on the other hand, dropped from his tail to his nubs. Running slightly forward, throwing his head up, he acted like he was using the move he's seen Malsh use, the one where he throws his head around. Malsh watched from a distance, scared that Fletcher was going to break his head even more. Returning to his tail, Fletcher felt confident that he could land a Skull Bash easily now, while Malsh wondered why Fletcher would taunt him in such a way.

*Round Eight End*​
*The Omskivar* xO

*Fletcher () <Keen Eye>
Health: 78%
Energy: 89%
Condition: Confident, wondering why he and his nubs are slow. [Stat Boost: Att. +1; Mimic replaced by Skull Bash]
Used: Power-Up Punch ~ Dynamic Punch ~ Mimic [Skull Bash]

pathos xO
 
Malsh () <Guts>
Health: 80%
Energy: 91%
Condition: Standing, head tucked in, wondering when the pain was going to come. [Stat Boost: Def. +1 (Temp); will use Skull Bash in the first action; Confused: 35% chance of move failure]
Used: Charge ~ Skull Bash [Critical Hit] ~ Charging

Damage/Energy Calculations:
Fletcher Health: 100 - 22 (Skull Bash) = 78
Fletcher Energy: 100 - 3 (Power-Up Punch) - 7 (Dynamic Punch) - 1 (Mimic) = 89
Malsh Health: 100 - 4 (Power-Up Punch) - 16 (Dynamic Punch) = 80
Malsh Energy: 98 - 7 (Skull Bash) = 91

Notes:
- Let me know if I missed anything.
- Accuracy Rolls [Flethcer] (need 50 or lower to hit): 43
- Critical Hit rolls [Fletcher] (need 10 or lower to crit): 64, 57, 88
- Critical Hit rolls [Malsh] (need 10 or lower to crit): 63, 9, 73
- Strong Sunlight in effect for 4 more actions.
- Speeds - Fletcher: 20; Malsh: 72. For some reason, I always saw Sentret as a speed demon. Hmm.
- So, I bet that didn't go as planned. I followed you commands to a T pathos, sorry.

Action Sequence
The Omskivar commands.
pathos commands.*


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 3, 2015)

Er ... two-turn moves in ASB only require one action to use. Malsh should have used three skull bashes. (Also, the +1 def from skull bash is permanent.)


----------



## Zexion (Apr 3, 2015)

Alrighty. My mind was processing turns=actions and some other nonsense. Apologies! Rerolling and rereffing in process.

*EDIT:* Fixed! Original reffing hidden, but still there!


----------



## The Omskivar (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow I'm just not doing fantastic in any battle right now what happened

Throw up a *15% Substitute* on the first action; if you can't, use *Power-Up Punch*.  If you've got your Substitute up, use *Curse*; if you don't have your Substitute up, put it up now; if you can't, use *Power-Up Punch*.  Third action, if your Sub is up, use *Focus Punch*, if it isn't, use *Skull Bash*.

*15% Substitute/Power-Up Punch~Curse/15% Substitute/Power-Up Punch~Focus Punch/Skull Bash*


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 3, 2015)

Okayyyy Malsh you're doing pretty good so far. Let's see what we can do from here. I think we'll *Chill* first action to try and clear that confusion. Then start screeching away with an *Uproar* for two actions.

*Chill ~ Uproar x2*


----------



## Zexion (Apr 8, 2015)

*ASB Central Arena*​
*Pre-Round Stats*

*The Omskivar* xO

Fletcher () <Keen Eye>
*Health:* 60% [CAPPED]
*Energy:* 89%
*Condition:* _From tummyaches, soon to headaches..._ [Stat Boost: Att. +1; Mimic replaced by Skull Bash]
*Commands:* 15% Substitute/Power-Up Punch ~ Curse/15% Substitute/Power-Up Punch ~ Focus Punch/Skull Bash

*pathos* xO
 
Malsh () <Guts>
*Health:* 83%
*Energy:* 77%
*Condition:* _Oww, my head._ [Stat Boost: Def. +3; Confused: 35% chance of move failure]
*Commands:* Chill ~ Uproar ~ Uproar

*Round Nine Start*​
While Fletcher gently pokes at the bruise on his stomach, the referee drops his flags to indicate the beginning of the round. Malsh drops to the ground, curling up into a ball, and watches the Fletcher Brothers, who continue to prod with their bellies. Growing quickly uninterested, Fletcher watches Malsh, who looks like he was taking a nap in the sun. Smirking, Flethcher jumped onto his nubs and started digging around, scrapping dirt into a pile. The dirt pile soon grew large enough, and Fletcher sent about making a self-sculpture. When he was finished, he kissed the forehead of the dirt pile, which looked very crudely, if you tilted your head and squinted, like a a Sentret. The mock Sentret jumped to its tail at the feeling of the kiss, and surveyed the land, quickly mimicking Fletcher in watching Malsh, who yawned and stood up. Malsh now saw two Sentrets, one fewer than last time, as the sunlight faded behind passing clouds.

Malsh was growing tired from laying around, and decided to begin his own rock band on the spot. Standing back, Malsh began squeaking loudly, the squeaks echoing off the stadium. The dirt Sentret sat completely still, as it had when Fletcher had created it. However, it's creator was now laying on the ground, tail and nubs on his ears. Malsh kept squeaking loudly as Fletcher attempted to unfold. Keeping his nubs on his ears, Malsh drew a crude image of himself in the dirt. Perching on his tail, Fletcher added a small squeak to squeaks of Malsh, and shut his eyes. The dirt Fletcher joined him on the opposite side of the circle, mimicking Fletcher without any sound. The Sentret on the ground flashed brown momentarily, soon followed by Fletcher flashing brown. Fletcher returned his nubs to his ears, feeling tougher and stronger, but slower.

Malsh continued his chorus of one, that was quickly beginning to sound like "that racket them kids these days listen to." The referee had taken to sitting down with ear plugs in. Fletcher was in a similar situation, though was ready to do something about it. Dropping from his tail to his nubs, Fletcher began an even slower run towards Malsh. Unable to tuck his head in, he simply ran on his nubs, tail flung out in front of him. His dirt brother was behind him, ready to defend if need be. As he slammed into Malsh, and the duo tumbled backwards, and Malsh's screeching stopped. That was fine, the rat figured, his performance was scheduled to end anyway. Fletched rolled back towards Omskivar, stretching his nubs up to hold his head. Malsh watched, snickering, as Fletcher returned to his spot, tail wrapped around his head in pain. The referee dropped his flags and the round ended.

*Round Nine End*​
*The Omskivar* xO

Fletcher () <Keen Eye>
*Health:* 23%
*Energy:* 69%
*Condition:* _Oh Arceus, oh Arceus, oh Arceus! Am I broken? I think I am broken._ [Stat Boost: Att. +2, Def. +2, Spd. -1; Mimic replaced by Skull Bash]
*Used:* Substitue (15%) ~ Curse ~ Skull Bash
*Substitute:* 15%

*pathos* xO
 
Malsh () <Guts>
*Health:* 68%
*Energy:* 79%
*Condition:* _Did you enjoy my a cappella?_ [Stat Boost: Def. +3; Confused: 10% chance of move failure]
*Used:* Chill ~ Uproar ~ Uproar​
*Damage/Energy Calculations:*
Fletcher Health: 60 - 15 (Substitute) - 11 (Uproar) - 11 (Uproar) = 23
Fletcher Energy: 89 - 8 (Substitute) - 3 (Curse) - 9 (Skull Bash) = 69
Malsh Health: 83 - 15 (Skull Bash) = 68
Malsh Energy: 77 + 10 (Chill) - 4 (Uproar) - 4 (Uproar) = 79
Fletcher Sub: 15 = 15

*Notes:*
- Let me know if I missed anything.
- Confusion Rolls [Malsh] (need 35 or lower for Confusion): 75, 88, 55
- Critical Hit rolls [Fletcher] (need 10 or lower to crit): 83, 58, 85
- Critical Hit rolls [Malsh] (need 10 or lower to crit): 21, 19, 98
- Speeds - Fletcher: 13; Malsh: 72.
- Sentret, stop being a circle. So hard to write about head pains when you lack a defined head D:

*Action Sequence*
pathos commands.
The Omskivar commands.


----------



## The Omskivar (Apr 8, 2015)

With Curse *and* Skull Bash, Fletcher should be at +2 Defense, no?


----------



## Zexion (Apr 8, 2015)

Correct. Small oversight on my part. Corrected.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 8, 2015)

Small nitpick.



> Confusion: A confused pokémon has its perceptions of the world distorted and usually has difficulty coordinating its movements. It becomes a danger to itself, there being the chance, on any given action, that it will end up hurting itself in its attempt to complete an attack against the opponent, for example by tripping and falling while running at the foe. Severe confusion is associated with a 50% chance of damaging oneself, and this chance decreases as the severity of the condition fades over time. The damage is calculated as if the Pokémon used a 40-power, typeless, physical attack against itself. Status moves always cause severe confusion outside of extraordinary circumstances.* It fades more quickly if the confused pokémon takes significant damage from an opponents' attack.*


Skull Bash did 15 damage, enough to count as 'significant damage'. Although Malsh's confusion _did_ lighten, I'm not sure it counts as enough considering he chilled _and_ was hit by a strong attack. 

Anyhow, er, Malsh, you're doing great, so let's keep it up. Keep using single-action *Uproar*s as long as Fletcher isn't protecting or otherwise unhittable (undeground or something). If you can't hit him, a *Work Up* should do. If he _does_ try and hide underground, though, just follow him and Uproar down there. If you can't do any of this, due to confusion or some other reason, just *Chill*.

*Uproar / Work Up / Chill x3*


----------



## The Omskivar (Apr 9, 2015)

Jesus H. Christ this doesn't look good.  I was hoping to evolve you, Fletch, but it's gonna take some creativity.

Start by *using Mud-Slap to pack mud in your ears while yelling as loud as you can*.  If the logistics escape you, just try slamming your tail into the ground (which should be reasonably damp I think, there was a lot of water being thrown around) and catching some mud in your hands.  That should help with the Uproars; after that, *Reversal* away.

*Mud-Slap (plug ears)~Reversal~Reversal*


----------



## Zexion (May 5, 2015)

*ASB Central Arena*​
*Pre-Round Stats*

*The Omskivar* xO

Fletcher () <Keen Eye>
*Health:* 23%
*Energy:* 69%
*Condition:* _Oh Arceus, oh Arceus, oh Arceus! Am I broken? I think I am broken._ [Stat Boost: Att. +2, Def. +1, Spd. -1; Mimic replaced by Skull Bash]
*Commands:* Mud-Slap (plug ears) ~ Reversal ~ Reversal
*Substitute:* 15%

*pathos* xO
 
Malsh () <Guts>
*Health:* 68%
*Energy:* 79%
*Condition:* _Did you enjoy my a cappella?_ [Stat Boost: Def. +3; Confused: 10% chance of move failure]
*Commands:* Uproar/Work Up/Chill ~ Uproar/Work Up/Chill ~ Uproar/Work Up/Chill

*Round Ten Start*​
The referee had laid down on the ground nearly a month ago, and hadn't woken since. A swift kick to the side from one of the battlers sent him onto his bum, and he dropped his flag to open the near ending battle.

Malsh jumped into action at the sight of the flags. He was due for an encore, and wasn't ready to disappoint. Malsh began squeaking, with every squeak echoing off the stadium walls. Fletcher pulled down his ears, wrapping his tail around his head and ears, and waited the chorus out. When felt pleasent with his work, he stopped and watched the frightened Sentret uncurl and begin scrapping at the ground. Unfortunatly for Fletcher, the ground had slightly dried since the mud had gone flying, and was able to get barely any more than a couple of small clumps per ear. Scrapping up dirt and dust, the packed that in around the edges as well, hoping it would do something if Malsh decided to preform for him again.

Malsh, not willing to disappoint, began another chorus of squeaking, this time louder than ever. The echos penetrated the layer of mud and dirt Fletcher had managed to pack in, and struck harshly against the Pokemon's eardrums. The referee and trainers covered their ears this time as well, the chorus seeming more rocking than ever. Malsh felt pleased when he finished with the rocking chorus, as he saw not only Fletcher laying on the ground, cringing, but the opponent's trainer as well. Smirking, the Rattata jumped around, waiting. Meanwhile, Fletcher had shoved himself up and had begun to glare at Malsh, who was gloating like he had already won. Fletcher knew better, however, and was growing angry. Running on his nubs, Fletcher ran a full head on tackle at Malsh, who wasn't able to stop jumping long enough to notice his opponent, who slammed into him at full force, sending the duo into a tumble. When the dust settled, both Pokemon were laying behind pathos, shoving themselves up and dusting off.

Ready to end the fight, Malsh glared at Fletcher as they stood again. Clearing his throat, Malsh prepared to give the final performance up-close and personal. Opening his mouth and showing his teeth, Malsh entered another chorus of squeaking right into Fletcher's ears. Not that it mattered too much, for within seconds of the final encore beginning, Fletcher collapsed back into the dirt, knocked out. Dropping his flags, the referee signaled the end of the battle, and Malsh finished his encore. The two trainers stepped up, shook hands, and soon departed with slips to give 
the bank. Malsh trotted out beside pathos, completly gleeful, while Omskivar recalled Fletcher and gave words of praise.

*Round Ten End*​
*The Omskivar* xX

Fletcher () <Keen Eye>
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 55%
*Condition:* _Fainted_
*Used:* Mud-Slap (plug ears) ~ Reversal ~ _Fainted_
*Substitute:* 15%

*pathos* xO
 
Malsh () <Guts>
*Health:* 48%
*Energy:* 67%
*Condition:* _My a cappella is deadly!_ [Stat Boost: Def. +3]
*Used:* Uproar ~ Uproar [Critical Hit] ~ Uproar​
*Damage/Energy Calculations:*
Fletcher Health: 23 - 11 (Uproar) - 11 (Uproar) - 8 (Uproar) = 0
Fletcher Energy: 69 - 2 (Mud-Slap [Fill ears]) - 11 (Reversal) = 55
Malsh Health: 68 - 20 (Reversal) = 48
Malsh Energy: 79 - 4 (Uproar) - 4 (Uproar) - 4 (Uproar) = 67
Fletcher Sub: 15 = 0

*Notes:*
- Let me know if I missed anything.
- Not quite a month... Excuse my absence, please...
- Confusion Rolls [Malsh] (need 10 or lower for Confusion): 49, 70, 100
- Critical Hit rolls [Fletcher] (need 10 or lower to crit): 46, 86, 56
- Critical Hit rolls [Malsh] (need 10 or lower to crit): 77, 8, 59
- Speeds - Fletcher: 13; Malsh: 72.
- Since the sun had been out since the water had been flying, Fletcher was able to get enough mud in his ears to weaken the Uproar's by 25%.
- Fletcher had 1% health when the Reversal came into play, giving it a base 200.
- Fletcher fainted in Action 3.

*Prizes*
_The Omskivar:_ $10 | Whoopi: 2 Exp | Fletcher: 1 Exp
_pathos:_ $20 | tetris: 1 Exp | Malsh: 3 Exp
_Zexion:_ $15


----------



## shy ♡ (May 5, 2015)

Ah, yay ;n; On behalf of Omski, I will note that there are a few odd typos in the reffing, butttt I'm glad it's over, ahaha... T'was a good battle, Omski!!


----------



## M&F (May 9, 2015)

So, I'm wrapping this up on behalf of The Omskivar.

I'm afraid it's not going to be possible to approve you as a referee at this point in time, though. There's a number of errors in your reffings that have slipped by. This includes:
-Paralysis should divide the afflictee's speed by 1/4, rather than 3/4;
-After tetris uses Conversion, its Water typing only seems to be applied sporadically -- some moves seem to be dealing damage of the incorrect effectiveness;
-On round four, tetris was commanded to Chill if it couldn't see the enemy, and Whoopi dove, bringing that about. In that situation, you correctly had tetris Chill in the third action, but for some reason not in the second;
-Frustration can't possibly deal 15% base damage. Frustration and Return deal base damage ranging from 1% to 10%, and the extremes should be used sparingly. It's understandable that this information was missing from the database at the time, but generally, if you're not sure of something when reffing, you should drop a line in the Question Box or simply ask someone;
-The rates at which paralysis and confusion heal don't seem to be particularly consistent -- I can't be very certain of what was the logic behind it, but the statuses seemed to sometimes heal surprisingly fast and sometimes remain for surprisingly long.

While one or two mistakes aren't necessarily a problem, frequent error usually requires some tuning up -- you may need to pay more attention as you ref, or be more willing to ask around if you don't know something, or simply smoothen it out by means of more controlled practice. This doesn't mean we don't appreciate your initiative -- in fact, we would like you to be approved, but as it stands, your reffing needs work, so we'll have to take this from the beginning. Feel free to retake the referee quiz currently up whenever you're up for a retry. Although, first things first, we'll need to give the current test battle a definitive wrap, so close it up on the database, then let Zhorken know so the appropriate prizes can go out. In any case, I wish you more success if you're up for another go.


----------



## Zexion (May 9, 2015)

Thank you MF. As it stands, if I do retake, it probably won't be for awhile, with the way everything else is looking. Apologies on the errors. Thanks again.


----------

